# Digital Dawn: Early Days at Kodak



## cgw (Aug 12, 2015)

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/...on=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2015)

OMG, what a lab prototype.  Great article.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 18, 2015)

I really enjoyed that.  Thanks for posting the link to  it.


----------

